# Recently adopted GSD potty issues (1 yr/o)



## Nook (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,
I recently adopted a 1 year old GSD/Boxer mix (Nook). Nook has only been with us for two days and he is a very good boy, and according to his biography and his foster parents he is crate and house trained. But the past two days Nook has pooped in the house, despite being outside a majority of the time. Yesterday he pooped in the house after being taken out several times, and today he was in his crate for 20 minutes after a long walk and pooped and peed inside the crate (he had been taken out several times besides the long walk prior to being put in his crate). He seems excited afterwards and acts as if he should be rewarded (as if he doesn't know it is wrong). So I am wondering how to handle this, he does bark/whine at the door to go outside, but once out there he wont go to the bathroom (sometimes pee, but not poop.) Please let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you discussed this with his foster parents? I'd get more details from them, if possible, find out what kind of schedule they had him on.

I would treat any new dog, regardless of age, like I would a puppy, as far as housebreaking goes. Until they prove to me that they know they're only supposed to go outside, have not had an accident in the house in at least a couple of weeks, and are consistently letting me know they need to go out, I would be restricting their freedom around the house, and supervising very closely - that means that not only are they in the same room with me, I can see them at all times, and if necessary they'd be either dragging a leash or leashed to me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Definitely talk to the foster family. New adoptees doing potties in the house - of both kinds - is fairly normal, and generally it is diarrhea from the stress so if it's formed you are lucky!  

His happy face is also possibly stress wagging, etc. and confusion.

It is like our first few weeks at a new job - very stressful and difficult to get all the new stuff down pat, including where the restrooms are! 

There is something called a Tail Waggin' Two Week Gettin' To Know Ya Method (see, I renamed it) and it helps dogs get used to their new surroundings:
http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


----------

